# Trooper David Kedra



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*David Kedra*
Pennsylvania State Police, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Tuesday, September 30, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 26
*Tour:* 2 years, 4 months
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire (Accidental)
*Incident Date:* 9/30/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Trooper David Kedra was accidentally shot and killed while participating in a training exercise at the Montgomery County Public Safety Training Complex, in Plymouth Township, at approximately 4:45 pm.

During the exercise a live round was discharged and struck Trooper Kedra in the chest. He was flown to Temple University Hospital where he succumbed the injury.

Trooper Kedra had served with the Pennsylvania State Police for just over two years.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Frank Noonan
Pennsylvania State Police
1800 Elmerton Avenue
Harrisburg, PA 17110

Phone: (717) 783-5599

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22211-trooper-david-kedra#ixzz3EvAxlqY6


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Really good guy and a squared away trooper. He was a regular customer at the store where I work. Really tragic loss.


----------

